# Info needed-Original Whizzer fenders..?  Wider?



## whizzer kid (Nov 20, 2019)

So I received a complete original 49 Whizzer wz chassis today.  Original down to the almost new Goodyear double eagles!!! Minus the Whizzer goodies  . 
But .. The fenders seem noticeably wider. Is that a common thing on these schwinn built bikes? Others I’ve owned were more common width. 

   I don’t have more pictures then these .  But can get More eventually.
Thanks for any info.

///FYI- Also hunting for a nice original drop stand for this  to Buy //


----------



## bricycle (Nov 20, 2019)

3.5" right? that is really nice....


----------



## whizzer kid (Nov 20, 2019)

Yes 3.5. 
Great price too . Og seat is nearly worth what I paid ! Super excited Bri. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Nov 20, 2019)

I'm excited, and it ain't even mine....


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 20, 2019)

Stick a Whizzer in it and take a ride or sell it to me.


----------

